# I actually said NO to a Kindle?! Help me please!!



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

By now I've figured out my husband had no plans to get me a Kindle for Christmas. Last night he was at his brother's house when I was online and noticed refurbs were available. I immediately clicked to put one in my shopping chart and the browser crashed, so I ran upstairs and did the same thing on my husband's work computer...one refurb immediately in the shopping cart. That's when I started to breathe heavy....was I making the right decision? Why was I questioning this? After all, for weeks now (after denying myself the Kindle pleasure for over a year out of self-sacrifice) I've said I'd be "like white on rice" if a Kindle could ship now. I cautiously kept the Kindle in the shopping cart and called my husband at his brother's house, a bit awkward, but I was desperate.

I told him a refurb was available and asked him if he had gotten me anything for Christmas. All I got in return were a bunch of unhelpful and incomplete answers as he was being frugal as usual and also was among relatives. Secondly he said, "Well you know our financial position." (He's self-employed and business has been slower with the economy, so we're saving not spending.) Ultimately, I could tell the decision was up to me. I began browsing all the Kindle demo videos again as if something_ there_ would put me over the edge, but I still had lingering doubts and couldn't get myself to finalize the checkout. Ultimately I decided *not* to buy the refurb Kindle because I didn't have a great feeling about the purchase at this time. My husband said nothing when he came home, but did seem a bit relieved when I said I hadn't purchased the Kindle.

_Then I woke up this morning. What was I thinking? What was wrong with me? Was I temporarily insane? I checked the Kindle refurb status and, of course, none were available. _ 

The morning progressed and I found out two things which complicated things for me. Here I was sacrificing for myself again (with the intent of cautiously not spending) and my husband told me about two family expenditures (one in-law college graduation, one for our family Christmas) which were so generous that all my self-sacrificing seemed for naught. I wasn't jealous of the others for their gifts, but rather felt I had neglected my own desires again. It was all my fault. I was the one putting myself on the backburner....again and again....and so everyone else jumped to the head of the line. Was I being selfish to think so?

So, I'll be on Kindle watch again today, although if I would have gone ahead with my purchase last night I probably would have had my Kindle by Monday. Here were my reasons for not going ahead with the purchase. Please _psychoanalyze _me and tell me what you think....

1. It's not a good time financially. Business has beenmore sporadic and it's better to save. We've been able to pay the bills and want to keep it that way.
2. I just couldn't get past the mere $30 discount for a refurbished Kindle. I know it's probably good, but why $329 for a refurbished model?
3. I would buy a brand new Kindle, but why wait until March and have a Kindle 2.0 possibly launch shortly thereafter?
4. I kept watching a You Tube Kindle demo where the user stressed how he didn't like the accidental page-turning and flash between page turns and convinced myself it was better to wait for Kindle 2.0 as long as I've waited this long since the original launch.
5. If I wait for Kindle 2.0, there will likely be some enhancements or improvements.
6. It's the holidays and I should be thinking of someone other than myself.

I'm just frustrated enough over my husband's mention of the gifts for relatives and family this morning (not me), that I would put a refurb in my basket this minute....but they're not there.

Can you please help me decide? My options are refurb now (if they pop up) or wait for Kindle 2.0, as I really don't want to wait until spring to purchase the original Kindle. Thanks for reading this novel.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I feel for your plight.  I would not be afraid of a re-furb because they HAVE to bring it to as good as new standards and it still comes with the one year warranty.  

If the expense bothers you:  cut back in other ways.  Save your spare change; it adds up fast.  Sacrifice needless snacks at the market.  Don't buy that bottle of wine.  Don't do extras like nails, hair...etc.  I have no desire for v.2 and you seem to have answered your own question when you said you don't want to wait until spring. 

BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

SJC -- You're keeping me on Refurb Watch....you should get Kindle Book bonuses for reading my lengthy post!  BTW, I loved your story on the other thread about the screaming woman at the restaurant.  Sounds like something I would have done, minus the high-pitched screams....


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

I know how you feel, because even though I am thrilled that I have a Kindle waiting for me under the tree I feel guilty as well due to the cost.  DH's work hours have been cut drastically in the last month or so, and I mentioned a few times to him that perhaps it would be better to sell my gift and just get one later on. 

DH basically told me that I was insane.  He reminded me that I have had a very miserable year at work and that for years we haven't exchanged gifts for each other due to finances.  He said that he had the perfect gift this year and that I was getting it no matter what at this point.  He's very rarely ever adamant about anything, so I just let the topic drop.

You know what your finances are and what you can handle.  I just cut back on other expenses for myself and that paid for my Kindle.  I figure once I'm holding it it will all be worth it!  Plus, even though sharing may be hard, I'm sure that DD will get some use from my gift as well.

I do get that feeling of waffling about an expense purchase though, I do that A LOT!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree with your agreement    My fingers are twitching for a second chance, but it doesn't look good right now.  I was such a fool?!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

libro said:


> 1. It's not a good time financially. Business has beenmore sporadic and it's better to save. We've been able to pay the bills and want to keep it that way.
> 2. I just couldn't get past the mere $30 discount for a refurbished Kindle. I know it's probably good, but why $329 for a refurbished model?
> 3. I would buy a brand new Kindle, but why wait until March and have a Kindle 2.0 possibly launch shortly thereafter?
> 4. I kept watching a You Tube Kindle demo where the user stressed how he didn't like the accidental page-turning and flash between page turns and convinced myself it was better to wait for Kindle 2.0 as long as I've waited this long since the original launch.
> ...


Libro,

No one can really make this decision but you. I will offer a couple of thoughts, however, because for a long time I was in the same position as you are now. I sacrificed and always put myself last, only to learn that in spite of our agreements about watching our budget closely my husband would go out and spend a lot of money on himself and members of his own family without even consulting me first. I would always tell myself I was selfish for being upset by that.....but inside I would feel really hurt by it. One of my biggest lessons over the years has been to discover that you must love yourself in order for other people to love you as well. If you don't honor and care for yourself, why should other people? This may sound selfish but I do not believe it is. If your inner child is hurting and wants really badly to have a kindle for Christmas, then love her enough to gift her with one yourself. Just the act of honoring your own needs in the same way you always take care of other's needs is important. Even more important than the gift itself.

And why is one you-tube review more important to you than the literally hundreds of rave reviews you have read on this web site? Don't forget that even with a refurb you will have thirty days to return the kindle if you discover you don't like it for any reason.

The first time I ever did something just for myself, contrary to all my expectations the world did not come crashing to an end. No one even told me I was a bad person or that they disapproved of me. Just take a deep breath and decide what you really want to do. Then do it, and don't look back.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> SJC -- You're keeping me on Refurb Watch....you should get Kindle Book bonuses for reading my lengthy post! BTW, I loved your story on the other thread about the screaming woman at the restaurant. Sounds like something I would have done, minus the high-pitched screams....


I think you should buy the Kindle. You want it, you know you want it and you've wanted it for a long time now. Yes, money is tight and so on, but like sjc said, cut back on some other things. Don't go out to dinner, don't go to a movie. I look at the Kindle as a very good source of cheap entertainment and it is worth every penny.

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis,

As I'm obviously searching for validation, it would seem any affirmative replies to my thread would be welcome...and they are.

Your explanation, however, really hit home with me. Every time I bypass something I've wanted for _so long_, I'm really not loving myself.

And I do get "mad" (in quotes because it's so truly displaced!) at DH when he goes out and spends on himself or others. I should be angry at myself. Better yet, I should just be true to myself!

Well said....thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Libro,
> 
> No one can really make this decision but you. I will offer a couple of thoughts, however, because for a long time I was in the same position as you are now. I sacrificed and always put myself last, only to learn that in spite of our agreements about watching our budget closely my husband would go out and spend a lot of money on himself and members of his own family without even consulting me first. I would always tell myself I was selfish for being upset by that.....but inside I would feel really hurt by it. One of my biggest lessons over the years has been to discover that you must love yourself in order for other people to love you as well. If you don't honor and care for yourself, why should other people? This may sound selfish but I do not believe it is. If your inner child is hurting and wants really badly to have a kindle for Christmas, then love her enough to gift her with one yourself. Just the act of honoring your own needs in the same way you always take care of other's needs is important. Even more important than the gift itself.


Thank you. I was trying to figure out how to say something like that and you did it more eloquently than I ever could.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ditto on what Wisteria Clematis said. That is a personal decision and no one can make it but you.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie,

You know more than anyone what I bypassed last night!  Now I'll be on Refurb Watch all day today.  BTW, if I click on the refurb link above if one becomes available, does KindleBoards.com receive the affiliate credit?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> Leslie,
> 
> You know more than anyone what I bypassed last night! Now I'll be on Refurb Watch all day today. BTW, if I click on the refurb link above if one becomes available, does KindleBoards.com receive the affiliate credit?


Yes, I believe so.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

libro, my husband is not allowed to tell me I can't buy something.  I'm also not allowed to tell him he can't buy something.  We have an unofficial limit of $75 to $100 -- neither of us will spend more than that without checking with the other.  This is mostly just to make sure we don't both buy big ticket items the same month and have CC payment issues -- I just HATE finance charges!  When we both want something big at the same time, we negotiate to decide which to buy first so as to keep cash flow intact.

I do not know your financial situation nor do I know which of you handles bills and stuff.  But I would suggest, if it is not already the case, that you look at your budget together.  Sometimes there is no leftover money for "like to haves" because there are so many "gotta pays", but unless you sit down and look critically at how and when your money comes in and where it goes you won't have a clue.  I do income taxes for people and it is sad and frightening when one spouse comes in after the other has died, or in the midst of a divorce, and has No Idea what his or her financial situation is.  So if you Really Want a Kindle, sit down with him, look at the finances together, and work out how you can get it.

Remember too, he could be giving an Oscar quality performance, so I'd probably leave it until after Christmas.

Good Luck!

Ann


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I say get it because:

1. you deserve it.

2. you earned it.

3. it's easier to ask for forgiveness that permission.

If the shoe was on the other foot and he wanted it would you so no?.

And it he did get you one Christmas , you can always send one back.


----------



## grandma reader (Dec 16, 2008)

From the point of view of a disabled person, count your blessings, love yourself enough to make yourself happy, to be able to do something that you really want to do, these are enough reasons you should, of course, buy yourself the Kindle  I really love mine it has helped me no end and I am  pleased with myself that I went ahead and did it.  Everyone or everyone I know is dealing with a tight budget but the happiness you will get from the Kindle and all the free books out there on the net is worth it.  Good luck.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

GrandmaReader -- Thanks for the support.  I need every little push  

Please have Rosie give you special doggie hugs from me!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Ive read 35 books in the 3 months ive had mine and most all of them have been free so i figure its pretty much paid for itself already. From now on i'll just be saving money. Thats just another way to look at it.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Lizzy -- So true.  I just slapped myself and rechecked the Kindle Refurbs banner at the top of the screen!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

libro, 
you are not a fool!  You are a caring wife that respects what your family needs.  But I do agree that there are times when we as wives and mothers deny ourselves even the simpliest of pleasures, while our spouses don't do the denying on the same level.  I was often criticized when i bought anything involving cross stitch.  I acquiesced on many of those occasions to keep peace.  Needless to say, after my divorce I went crazy buying cross stitch items without guilt!  
And I agree with the saving your change idea.  My boyfriend kept bugging me to save my change.  I never did.  I read about Coinstar on here, started saving, and before I knew it I had 47.00.  I was shocked.  
Good luck with your decision.  We will help you with the refurb watch.  
debbie


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

drenee said:


> Needless to say, after my divorce I went crazy buying cross stitch items without guilt!


Debbie: Shame on you for cross stitching?!  Seriously, I can relate!

I always say that DH knew when he married me I had several filled bookcases....he knew was he was getting into!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

> I always say that DH knew when he married me


LOL! My boyfriend knows that if he wants me to go to a sporting store with him he better make sure there is a cross stitch shop nearby. And I have to admit, he takes me, and waits patiently while I browse, chat, and ultimately buy. I guess he's a keeper.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

drenee said:


> ....he takes me, and waits patiently while I browse, chat, and ultimately buy. I guess he's a keeper.


Oh, definitely, he's a keeper!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I say get it too. You've been longing for the kindle long enough. Budget might be tight, but right now with this economy it always will be tight. As everyone said you can cut other things. I learn sometime ago that even when the budget is tight, you could buy something you really want. You will make up for it by cutting other expense and you will get by somehow. The hardest part is until you actually buy it.  

My sister called me last week saying their budget is very tight this year so let's not do any Christmas gift. I agreed. As a family, we should know how tight everyone's budget might be. But yet I know my sister buy things she wants like new bags.    I buy things I want. My kids buy things they want. I feel you have to make yourself happy a little before making others happy.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been wanting a kindle since July, but hadn't purchased it because of the $359 price tag. I talked to my husband about it and he's like it's too expensive, we're trying to cut spending blah blah blah. I said you're right, it is. Since July, I've read about it, come on here, and decided I wanted one, I would just have to wait a while. Maybe the price would come down or something.  

Then my husband starts talking about going to some football games. The kindle is $359, but the two football games he went to, the cost of both of them would pay for my kindle. I told him that. Told him that the football games were something you go to, then they're done, while the kindle I could use over and over.

I started saving money and when they refurbs came out, I had half the money and I bought one. I talked to my husband and said I'll cancel the order if you want since I haven't saved all the money. He said no, I went to games, you get your kindle. So that was nice.

I love my husband and he's a really good guy but I get fed up when he buys what he wants, but my stuff is expensive. I got my refurbished kindle two days ago. I still feel a little guilty about the expense of it, but I figure I deserve it. 

I don't know what your financial situation is. But if you're husband is doing nice things for himself, then you should have the opportunity to do something nice for yourself. 

I keep hoping that maybe he's got it as a Christmas suprise for you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Libro - it is your decision, that being said, you will have hours and years of enjoyment.  I would say 95% of my books (or more) are freebies, so you are actually saving money there.  I wanted to upgrade my computer, and started pinching pennies, amazing how fast they add up, and I now have an upgrade on order.

But then again - take care of yourself, no one else will do it, they will love you and support you, but remember YOU are number ONE!!!!!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay, now it's time for me to check myself into some rehab program for people who deleted Refurb Kindles from their shopping chart. You will not believe what I just did.

I just looked up the dimensions of the Kindle and cut out a paper Kindle and held it in my hands.  Yes, it's true. It's on the table.

Now, mind you, I didn't do this for any sort of _satisfaction_ (because it brought me nothing but frustration), but just to get a feel for the size and whether I might be bothered by the "accidental page turning," how I'd hold it, etc.

One last question before I use 1-Click "like white on rice" if a Refurb ever pops up. Is the accidental page turning really an issue? I suppose if it is, there is the 30-day return policy. Just curious.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I've never accidentally turned a page on my kindle, in fact I can't figure out why that's such a big complaint. 

And I understand why you're unsure about buying one. After I bought mine I spent the time until it arrived absolutely agonizing over my purchase. Then it arrived and it was all rainbows and butterflies. Don't worry about being anxious, unsure, or whatnot, buy it if you want it and you have the money, period, full stop.


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

I've accidentally turned the page....so I just hit the "previous page" button and I'm good.  I've also accidentally dropped DTBs and lost my page completely.  Stuff happens.  I really don't think the page turn issue should be a deal-breaker.  Besides the 30 day return you could still put it on Ebay for ridiculous prices!

Get it and enjoy it!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

you need to feel right about the purchase to feel good about it. 
Sylvia


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

libro said:


> Okay, now it's time for me to check myself into some rehab program for people who deleted Refurb Kindles from their shopping chart. You will not believe what I just did.
> 
> I just looked up the dimensions of the Kindle and cut out a paper Kindle and held it in my hands.  Yes, it's true. It's on the table.
> 
> ...


Nope after 5-10 minutes of using it I never accidently turn the page. Now once in a blue moon the strap from case that it comes with might push the button but it takes less then a second to turn it back.

My husband is a action figure/toy collector. Sometimes his toys can be up there. Because he has a hobby like that he doesn't mind when I buy stuff within reason of course!

My parents bought my kindle for christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

As a manly man, here are my thoughts.    

You seem to have guilt issues so I wonder will you be able to get over the guilt feelings if you go ahead and buy the Kindle?

I don't know if you work or if you are able to. If you don't work, is there the possibility that you could get a temporary part time job to help cover the expense?

I do know how I feel about being so self sacrificing that I get nothing while others do.  I feel that is wrong if taken too far. If I had a family, (wife and kids) they would come first before brothers sisters mothers fathers and so on down the line.

If all else fails, here is what I'd do. Christmas is a week from today. I'd wait(or try to) until I got my presents. If there was no Kindle in there, I'd be on Kindle watch, clicking that refresh buttong until one popped up and get it then.

At least there will be fewer guilty feelings after that. I hope this was helpful.

The accidental turning of a page and the flicker of page turning with the Kindle is no more annoying than have a paper page turn accidentally because your books slipped or something.  It's minor.

No one knows when the K2 is coming or if it will be that much better than the current model.  Like any tech, there is always a newer better one right around the corner.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

libro, Amazon will make more Kindles. Buy when your situation is more comfortable.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> Okay, now it's time for me to check myself into some rehab program for people who deleted Refurb Kindles from their shopping chart. You will not believe what I just did.
> 
> I just looked up the dimensions of the Kindle and cut out a paper Kindle and held it in my hands.  Yes, it's true. It's on the table.
> 
> ...


Libro you have the 30 day return policy which allows plenty of time to try the Kindle and see if it is for you... if it isn't you can return it.  To answer your question regarding accidental page turning I may have done that for one day. You get the timing down and it is not a problem.

Linda


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Kristena said:


> ......I've also accidentally dropped DTBs and lost my page completely. Stuff happens.


Kristena -- So true. How many times have I lost my places in DTBs?!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I do tend to turn a page accidentally but that is not a problem for me. All I have to do is back a page. Even with a paperback, I sometimes do the same thing when I move around with it. Just last week, I was reading a paperback and closed it without saving the page when the phone ring. LOL


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I tend to use memorable pieces of paper as bookmarks.  My latest is my most recent birthday card envelope from my oldest grandson.  He wrote Mimi all by himself on the envelope.  I love that, but it tends to slide out and I easily loose my place.  So I guess loosing our place is an issue no matter what format.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Accidental page turning? - Yep. Usually when I pick Libros up and it's not asleep or when I'm not paying attention with it in my hand - NEVER happens while I'm sitting reading.

Should you buy - in the end only you can answer that. Consider though, are you still buying DTBs (dead tree books)? Buying the Kindle may be a savings in the long run. Bestseller paperback books now cost almost as much as the Kindle version and often more because as they age, Kindle offerings are reduced (compare the Kindle and paperback versions of Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series). Kindle books are FOR SURE less expensive than hardback books. Buying the Kindle gives you a big one-time expense versus a lot of smaller expenses. Based on what I spent on DTBs I believe I came out ahead on book expense after about 9 months.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

When I discovered the very existence of Kindle I researched it then I had it in my shopping cart and on its way in less than an hour.

I then informed DH what I had done and thanked him very nicely for my Christmas Present.

Yes, things are tight financially.  No, he did not approve.  If I had asked my husband first I would have gotten the old "we cannot afford it speech" too even though he is very generous with others.

Most things can be cut back on and a very few others are NOT up for negotiation.  I knew without even thinking that possessing a Kindle of my very own was on the non negotiable list.

I have no regrets.

You will have to decide for yourself what you are going to do.  We cannot decide for you.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I did the same thing your doing now should or shouldn't get a kindle.  After 3 months of listening to me, my family said just get the damn thing. My bigest fear was  that 2.0 would come out the week after I got mine.  So I ordered it $399.00 and got it withing 2 1/2 days. ( I did feel guilty when I got a bill $300.00. for books  but I stopped smoking so that's not a problem anymore).  

I'm sorry I didn't get it 3 month sooner. Life is to short get it.

Tessa


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I was actually going to wait for the new model to come out... until I saw the pictures of the possible model that will come out next.  I hated it... it was larger, and I didn't want anything bigger then the current kindle.  I will probably get a new kindle when it comes out and if it is the model I have seen the pics of the new model will be given to my husband, if not and it is the most adorable thing in the world then I get the new one and hubby gets the old... it was a win win for me so I went for it and told my husband to get me the refurbished model. I just need something thats comfortable to hold and something I can read comfortably on so Kindle 1.0 works fine enough for me.

oh yeah and I don't get the accidental page turns, I think its only happened to me once or twice when I was picking the kindle up.  I guess I might hold the Kindle differently then most


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

libro said:


> 1. It's not a good time financially. Business has beenmore sporadic and it's better to save. We've been able to pay the bills and want to keep it that way.
> *Then don't get it. The economy is going to get worse before it gets better.*
> 2. I just couldn't get past the mere $30 discount for a refurbished Kindle. I know it's probably good, but why $329 for a refurbished model?
> *Then get it, most of them are probably people who simply returned w/in 30 days and there's nothing wrong with the unit. For those that had a defect, I'm more confident when buying a product when it's the company itself rather than a third party company doing the refurbishing, tho I'd rather see recertified, but if it has the same warranty, then, imho, that's just as good.*
> ...


Pretend you purchased it, _really_ pretend to imagine it ...how would you feel? Would you regret it due to guilt or finances or whatever drives you? (Only you really know your financial situation -only you know if you really have other "luxuries" you can cut down on, and the economy is a reality.) Or would this be something you can truly swing financially, and despite the small guilt, you're ok w/the purchase? <-that was me.
Everyone says the free books more than pay for itself, but these are books I wouldn't have read, anyway (I will now tho!  ). And, frankly, I used the library, and only bought cheap yard sale/thrift store/etc books. But if you _are_ a book buyer, this might save you money. (I'm still thrilled, even though I don't done click without a lot of thought.)
Weigh it realistically. Or not. Just toss the reasons aside, and get the kindle cuz deep down you knew people here would mostly support you splurging and you just needed the reassurances.

I'm not trying to make you feel good or bad about getting it. You asked for input and that's mine. I LOVE my decision to get a Kindle, but I'm glad one of my good friends is opting to wait due to finances. Like the PC, I wish everyone could have one, but it was cost prohibitive for most people for years.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I think you should get it.  If you don't love it as much as you think you will, you have 30 days to return it.

OR-----

You could order a new one which gives you 90 days to come up with the cash.  Then you would have no guilt at all.  Save a little here, save a little there - I bet you could do it in three months.  By the time your Kindle ships, it's paid for!

And you would still then have the 30 day trial period but I can't imagine that you would want to return it.  And with no guilt you'll be even more excited to have it!

Good luck with your decision.  I know it's tough the economy and everything but you deserve treats too!!!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Libro there's a new one listed right now for 359.00. I just looked. Oh it does say 11 to 13 weeks for shipping though.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

CAT -- Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

libro said:


> CAT -- Merry Christmas to you!


?
uh, thanks, and you too? 

were you talking to me?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Remember, everyone is allowed to make ONE HUGE MISTAKE once in their life. You have had yours.  

Steve


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Scathach said:


> I will probably get a new kindle when it comes out and if it is the model I have seen the pics of the new model will be given to my husband, if not and it is the most adorable thing in the world then I get the new one and hubby gets the old


Does your husband know that you are using him like a second hand store? Speaking for all husbands of the world, I protest!

Steve


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Careful Steve...They outnumber us by quite a lot  !


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

libro,

You have to do what you are comfortable doing. If it is going to cause tremendous guilt or problems at home, you may need to wait. 

I do believe that there is nothing wrong with this version of the Kindle and if you decide to purchase one, you won't regret it. None of the issues you listed are issues in my opinion. If money was no object, I would purchase several to give to family and friends and an extra one for me so that I never have to share!!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Careful Steve...They outnumber us by quite a lot  !


Yeah, but I got a Bichon Frise puppy that's real tough!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Libro,
I understand what you're feeling.  I've wanted one for months and I saved up almost half of the Kindle cost when I finally broke and just bought it using the Amazon credit card offer.  I then confessed that I'd spent the book budget and a little more to the SO.  He was (thankfully) OK with it since I'd saved for so long and offered to help me pay for it from his money.  We keep separate savings accounts so that each of us has our own money to do with as we like for things that aren't in the common budget.  This is how I afforded the Kindle, it might work for you, too.  I suffered some guilt, especially when I looked at that first credit card statement (I went a little overboard, I think), but I've budgeted out how to pay it off in a couple of months.  It helps that instead of our usual $100-150 bookstore trip this month, we had only a $50 trip because I had already gotten my new book and a bunch of bargains, and there was only one hardback for our joint collection.
Just a few thoughts on affording a Kindle, not as coherent as I had hoped, but its been that kind of day.

Katiekat


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A Kindle is a luxury, not a necessity. $360 is a lot of money, and if you end up paying interest on it, it's a lot more. If your family cannot afford it, then that is your answer for now. Start saving up for it specifically, and in a few months they will be back in stock, and the price may yet go down a few dollars.

*Here's my suggestion. If someone asks what you want for a gift, you want an Amazon gift card. Someone gives you a crummy gift for Christmas, return it and put the money in your Kindle fund. Save your coins, head to the Coinstar machine every month and convert to Amazon certificates. Make it a game, make it fun, and you will be up to the purchase price before you know it. Turn your adventure into a thread and we'll all root for you.*

In the mean time, start preparing for its arrival by getting some of the free e-books that are available on other sites.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Pidgeon92 -- An Amazon gift card is always my gift of choice!  We can literally afford the Kindle and don't put anything on a credit card we don't pay off monthly, but we own a business and we have no crystal ball for the future in this current economic climate.  It's been more tempting to save than spend the last several months, and I'm just being overly or perhaps appropriately cautious.  All that being said, my husband has always greatly respected my cautious spending and at times (usually Christmas and birthdays) has surprised me when I least expected it.  I think I would rather receive the Kindle as a gift, but don't know if I could control my little fingers if the Kindle refurbs pop up again!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's just another week. I say suck it up now, and if you don't get one, order it then.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Great posting.

1 ... I've had my Kindle for a week now.  It's a refurb.  Looks new to me.  I love it.  Have downloaded 5 free books already.

2 ... My DW who was skeptical at first, saw it, and now want's one.  If and when 2.0 comes out she said, "Order the new version and I'll take this one."  

3 ... I saved up first so no credit card charges.

4 ... You are asking the right questions.  It sounds like you cannot go wrong either way.

5 .... Let us know when you finally pull the trigger.

6 .... if you read a lot, it will pay for itself.  If you are not a voracious reader, it might take awhile to justify the expense.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

libro:  I do agree, that the ultimate decision is up to you.  I don't know much about your personality but it sounds a bit like you have ants in your pants...  Personally, I figure that is three long months that I could be sitting by the fireplace with the Kindle.  

Get it...use it...sell it on the secondary market (Ebay) when new version comes out.

(Where we live we are getting 3 good snowstorms before Christmas, tomorrow up to three inches per hour ranging from 8-12 inches whiteout conditions...College is already canceled.)


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

sjc said:


> I don't know much about your personality but it sounds a bit like you have ants in your pants...


sjc -- You_ do_ know much about my personality. I definitely have ants in my pants! I sooo got a kick out of what you said...thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Yeah, but I got a Bichon Frise puppy that's real tough!


He has a power puppy and he knows how to use it! Be ware!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I had debated purchasing a Kinlde for awhile, mainly due to the price. my son knew i wanted it and finally told me to just go ahead and buy it. He knows I love to read... but the price is high for the Kindle. i mentioned that and he told me I spend so much on him, i deserve to treat myself sometimes too, even if it means less for him (he is a great kid). I haven;t regretted the oruchase - and it will save money in the long run.

What bothers me about your post is that your hubby thinks your shouldnlt spend the money on yourself, yet spends it on family. I have an ex who was real good at spending money on him and his family but didn;t like it if i spent on me and mine (and notice, is an ex) even though i was the primary bread earner and also paid all the bills.

Treat yourself.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> He has a power puppy and he knows how to use it! Be ware!


Yeah, such a _tough_ puppy.

Too cute! I want that dog! 

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Libro,

There's a beautiful option in this world, and it is called:

_Changing you mind_​
It's allowed and it's okay.

My two cents,

Marci


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

OK, I'm into this thread late, but here's my take:

Marriage isn't a competition--it's a team effort.

In our house, LR is the breadwinner. She makes about three times what I do. So she is (rightfully) not just "allowed to" but _in charge of_ making certain financial decisions without my input. And I cook and do the dishes.

On the other hand, we agreed that neither of us would spend over about a hundred dollars without the prior input of the other teammate. LR broke this agreement when she bought our Kindle. She did it on her own and after a single conversation six months earlier when we agreed that it wasn't worth the money. Oprah brainwashed her.

I'm not sorry we own it. It means I don't get to go to a concert I desperately wanted to see, but it was a better long-term investment for us as a couple.

I guess my major observation is that marriage (or, in our case, co-habitation) is a team effort. And major expenditure decisions like a Kindle should be made as a team. *As should extravagant family gifts.* Just because one person is the "breadwinner" doesn't mean that the other person doesn't profit or suffer by the breadwinner's unilateral decisions. Discuss, debate or outright fight till you're both exhausted, but don't spend a huge chunk of change behind the other person's back just because you feel "entitled" or because it's "owed" to you or just because you are afraid of bringing the topic up in the first place.

The "after-the-act" fights are usually much worse and often lead to divorce or domestic violence. And making the most money doesn't always make you right or provide you with extra wisdom. Neither does a uterus. Neither does having testicles. Neither does being Oprah.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> libro, my husband is not allowed to tell me I can't buy something. I'm also not allowed to tell him he can't buy something. We have an unofficial limit of $75 to $100 -- neither of us will spend more than that without checking with the other. This is mostly just to make sure we don't both buy big ticket items the same month and have CC payment issues -- I just HATE finance charges! When we both want something big at the same time, we negotiate to decide which to buy first so as to keep cash flow intact.
> 
> I do not know your financial situation nor do I know which of you handles bills and stuff. But I would suggest, if it is not already the case, that you look at your budget together. Sometimes there is no leftover money for "like to haves" because there are so many "gotta pays", but unless you sit down and look critically at how and when your money comes in and where it goes you won't have a clue. I do income taxes for people and it is sad and frightening when one spouse comes in after the other has died, or in the midst of a divorce, and has No Idea what his or her financial situation is. So if you Really Want a Kindle, sit down with him, look at the finances together, and work out how you can get it.
> 
> ...


Like I was saying.... 

It isn't any one person's decision. Ignore the people telling you it's "your decision."

You're part of a team. It's a team decision. If you don't feel like you're being treated as an equal part of the team, then say so. If you say so and it gets you nowhere, then dissolve the team. But don't hurt the whole team with unilateral decisions, despite your teammate's having done so. Get mad. Get it in the open. Get your feelings out. But don't "get even." It *never* ends well.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Marci said:


> Yeah, such a _tough_ puppy.
> 
> Too cute! I want that dog!
> 
> Marci


Yep I love cute but tough doggies! Here's my tough guy:









Shadow thinks just because he is a black and tan pomeranian he is a doberman!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

libro said:


> The morning progressed and I found out two things which complicated things for me. Here I was sacrificing for myself again (with the intent of cautiously not spending) and my husband told me about two family expenditures (one in-law college graduation, one for our family Christmas) which were so generous that all my self-sacrificing seemed for naught. I wasn't jealous of the others for their gifts, but rather felt I had neglected my own desires again. It was all my fault. I was the one putting myself on the backburner....again and again....and so everyone else jumped to the head of the line. Was I being selfish to think so?


Depends on if he is just doing this recently (ashamed to let family know times are tough) or it's an ongoing personality flaw (some men just do that to women and non-blood family).



> 1. It's not a good time financially. Business has beenmore sporadic and it's better to save. We've been able to pay the bills and want to keep it that way.


Which might be the best reason to wait - unless you are spending more than the cost on real books every few months (and don't forget to discount by what he would have spent on your gift - assuming he isn't the type that would spend nothing at all on you and only buy for "his" family). And if you are working as well, a part of that should be your discretionary income (even if he is the only one working - if there is discretionary income, it should be 'shared', not just for his toys/hobbies).



> 2. I just couldn't get past the mere $30 discount for a refurbished Kindle. I know it's probably good, but why $329 for a refurbished model?


Because it is essentially undistinguishable from brand new, not a repaired unit (unlike most refurb cameras or computers, for example). And it costs the company time/money to verify that, repackage it, etc --- plus people are willing to pay that amount.



> 3. I would buy a brand new Kindle, but why wait until March and have a Kindle 2.0 possibly launch shortly thereafter?


There are bogus rumors of new versions of everything out there -- the Sony PSP has a real looking one out and it is also denied by the company. There is NO REAL EVIDENCE of a "new" Kindle or it's ship date, other than the company statement that "yes, we are working on new versions" and "2009, AT THE EARLIEST" is a ship date -- you may be waiting a year or more for a Kindle if you want #2. And at that point, why not wait for #3, I'm sure it will have even more features .....



> 4. I kept watching a You Tube Kindle demo where the user stressed how he didn't like the accidental page-turning and flash between page turns and convinced myself it was better to wait for Kindle 2.0 as long as I've waited this long since the original launch.


Funny how this isn't an issue with owners, just reviewers that returned their units and people who seem like shills for either Apple or Sony (both of whom are known to pay people just to roam the internet and promote their products).



> 5. If I wait for Kindle 2.0, there will likely be some enhancements or improvements.


See above - same is true for any new version. I suspect that other than software improvements (which will be enough for 99% of all Kindle owners), they'll try to limit hardware upgrades to every 2 to 3 years. Look at the WII - same kind of negative press (all by Sony/Xbox diehards who denigrate it's lesser capabilities), yet it is still selling strong in it's original format and price and is now the #1 seller worldwide.



> 6. It's the holidays and I should be thinking of someone other than myself.


Then again, so should he. If he already bought you one - you can cancel his (if it is back ordered) or return one for a full refund.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Like I was saying....
> 
> It isn't any one person's decision. Ignore the people telling you it's "your decision."
> 
> You're part of a team. It's a team decision. If you don't feel like you're being treated as an equal part of the team, then say so. If you say so and it gets you nowhere, then dissolve the team. But don't hurt the whole team with unilateral decisions, despite your teammate's having done so. Get mad. Get it in the open. Get your feelings out. But don't "get even." It *never* ends well.


Well said, BJ.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Like I was saying....
> 
> It isn't any one person's decision. Ignore the people telling you it's "your decision."
> 
> You're part of a team. It's a team decision. If you don't feel like you're being treated as an equal part of the team, then say so. If you say so and it gets you nowhere, then dissolve the team. But don't hurt the whole team with unilateral decisions, despite your teammate's having done so. Get mad. Get it in the open. Get your feelings out. But don't "get even." It *never* ends well.


This is very good advice BJ.

Unfortunately it does not work that well for all of us. I made a unilateral decision and purchased my Kindle. My DH was not pleased but it is not important enough (for us) to fight about. Oh, and it did end well for me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I think BJ's advice was good also in some cases. 

It does not apply to me either. I work full time as a nurse and my huband is 20 years retired Navy but he also works full time. He buys the tools he wants and I buy my toys. My Kindle, my new Kuerig coffee maker. If either of us were to purchase something that cost $500 or more we would discuss it, anything less no discussion. We both have our own "fun money". He's into movies so he buys DVD's weekly, I love books so I buy books weekly. Each of us love music, so we both buy CD's. We've been married 15 years and it works for us. Let me add bills are always paid first but we have budgeted so that we each have monthly "fun money."


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

libro said:


> Ultimately I decided *not* to buy the refurb Kindle because I didn't have a great feeling about the purchase at this time.


My advice: If you have a gut feeling about something, go with it. Your gut was telling you not to get a refurb Kindle for whatever reason, so that was the right choice for you to make at the time.

If you had doubts later, as you did, then you know in your heart that Kindle is something you really want.

I haven't read the entire thread, so you may have already ordered a Kindle by now for all I know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think BJ's advice was good also in some cases.
> 
> It does not apply to me either. I work full time as a nurse and my huband is 20 years retired Navy but he also works full time. He buys the tools he wants and I buy my toys. My Kindle, my new Kuerig coffee maker. If either of us were to purchase something that cost $500 or more we would discuss it, anything less no discussion. We both have our own "fun money". He's into movies so he buys DVD's weekly, I love books so I buy books weekly. Each of us love music, so we both buy CD's. We've been married 15 years and it works for us. Let me add bills are always paid first but we have budgeted so that we each have monthly "fun money."


Ok, thanks for the credit. But you surely realize that each of you having $500 in "pin money" makes you guys the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

CS said:


> My advice: If you have a gut feeling about something, go with it. Your gut was telling you not to get a refurb Kindle for whatever reason, so that was the right choice for you to make at the time.
> 
> If you had doubts later, as you did, then you know in your heart that Kindle is something you really want.
> 
> I haven't read the entire thread, so you may have already ordered a Kindle by now for all I know.


Channeling Colbert?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ok, thanks for the credit. But you surely realize that each of you having $500 in "pin money" makes you guys the exception, not the rule.


I said we each have monthly "fun money", the amount may vary depending on unexpected expenses. We agreed either of us can make a $500 purchase without consulting each other. That happens maybe twice a year when Jay finds a tool he can't live without.  I spent $359 on my Kindle so that was my splurge for 2008. Our vices are inexpensive DVD's, books & CD's.

I *do realize * that everybody has different financial situations. Did you think I was saying each of us had $500/mo fun money? I wish!! 

I wasn't giving advice or telling anyone to do it this way, just making a comment that what we do works for us. I don't think a woman should have to ask permission from her husband to buy something if she works full time and vice versa. We do our budget together and are both aware of our finances.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Libro if you didn't have a good feeling about buying the refurb I think you made a wise decison. I have found out over the years those gut feelings are usually right. Let me add I found out the hard way.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Yep I love cute but tough doggies! Here's my tough guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful ruff & coloring Shadow has! Looks full of energy, too -

Thanks for posting this picture,

Marci


----------



## Gary Edward (Dec 8, 2008)

Libro,

I did nearly the exact same thing. I had been checking the refurb page, and there it was! Time seemed to slow down. lol. I could hear the seconds tick tick ticking in my mind. At one point I was even afraid to refresh the page thinking it would return to "0". So I took a screenshot for posterity:










I really want a new one, and there's a decent chance they will lower the price by the time mine ships in.... oh yeah... The middle of March.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Channeling Colbert?


I don't watch his show, so you're gonna have to explain the reference.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Gary Edward said:


> Libro,
> 
> I did nearly the exact same thing. I had been checking the refurb page, and there it was! Time seemed to slow down. lol. I could hear the seconds tick tick ticking in my mind. At one point I was even afraid to refresh the page thinking it would return to "0". So I took a screenshot for posterity:
> 
> ...


LOL! I'd do the same thing, only order it 

Gary, thanks for making your first post. Good to have you here. Have you introduced yourself in the Intro board?

BTW, refurbished units are for all intents and purposes, brand new. Many reborn Kindle owners here can attest to that.

Just in case lightening strikes again 

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Gary welcome, and congrats on your first post! Glad to have you here...

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Gary Edward said:


> Libro,
> 
> I did nearly the exact same thing. I had been checking the refurb page, and there it was! Time seemed to slow down. lol. I could hear the seconds tick tick ticking in my mind. At one point I was even afraid to refresh the page thinking it would return to "0". So I took a screenshot for posterity:
> 
> ...


Welcome Gary and congrats on your first posts. If you haven't been to *The Intro/Welcome Board * please go over and introduce yourself. Nice folks here that want to have the opportunity to officially welcome you.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Gary Edward said:


> I really want a new one, and there's a decent chance they will lower the price by the time mine ships in.... oh yeah... The middle of March.


I wouldn't put my hopes on that happening anytime soon. Hot products often don't go down in price (the WII hasn't changed since it came out). I was really surprised when they dropped it $40 last year (and the $100 off after that was a credit card offer, not a sale from Amazon). Bezos just gave an interview where they asked about price and he said that due to the cost of the technology used, he didn't expect the price to come down anytime soon. They are using a screen that can be had from basically only one source. Batteries might be replaceable, but they have to be careful of many chinese manufacturers (don't want them to explode as some cell phones/laptops have done that use cheap batteries). There are quite a few moving parts, the keyboard, the cell connection (again, one manufacturer, at least for whispernet chips in the US), the computer and memory (there is a linux computer hidden inside, it is just dedicated for doing almost only one thing). It might not surf the net as well as those netbooks (which seldom drop below $400), but it pretty much is one inside.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

I believe from Libro's original post, her husband left it up to her. Yes, it's clear that he would rather she not but he ultimately left it up to her.
Although it should be a "team" decision, it's obvious only one person has been taking it for the team. It's not about getting even, it's about putting yourself first for once.

As far as how my husband and I handle money: The money we make is the money _we _ make. We have mutual goals (savings, saving for a new probably-used car, vacation, furniture, etc...) and then we have our blow money. But every couple has to decide how they want to handle the money thing but for the sake of women/men who choose to stay home with their children, I disagree that whoever makes the most has the most say, everyone has their role.

just my 2-cents.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

koland said:


> I wouldn't put my hopes on that happening anytime soon. Hot products often don't go down in price (the WII hasn't changed since it came out). I was really surprised when they dropped it $40 last year (and the $100 off after that was a credit card offer, not a sale from Amazon). Bezos just gave an interview where they asked about price and he said that due to the cost of the technology used, he didn't expect the price to come down anytime soon. They are using a screen that can be had from basically only one source. Batteries might be replaceable, but they have to be careful of many Chinese manufacturers (don't want them to explode as some cell phones/laptops have done that use cheap batteries). There are quite a few moving parts, the keyboard, the cell connection (again, one manufacturer, at least for whispernet chips in the US), the computer and memory (there is a Linux computer hidden inside, it is just dedicated for doing almost only one thing). It might not surf the net as well as those netbooks (which seldom drop below $400), but it pretty much is one inside.


Koland,

This is great information. Mind if it gets anonymously shared on the Amazon Kindle boards?

Sincerely,

Marci


----------



## pstanton (Dec 21, 2008)

In response to the original post. 
I really do feel your pain, I put out a lot of money for my Kindle and I do love it, but that was in the summer before the economy went into such a crash. Personally while I know you'll love the Kindle, if your trying to be fiscally responsible I think it would be inappropriate for me to change your mind. 

In the end the Kindle IS just a luxury item that we can all live without and if you have doubts about buying it with the way our economy is right now, I'd personally encourage you to hold out a while longer. 

There is absolutely nothing worse then buying yourself something and then having your enjoyment of it tainted with the guilt of "I really spent that much money?!" later. So its your decision, but if I were you, I'd keep the money for now and wait for a time of greater financial surety before indulging with something as expensive the Kindle


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Marci said:


> Koland,
> 
> This is great information. Mind if it gets anonymously shared on the Amazon Kindle boards?
> 
> ...


Not at all,

Karen


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Libro: What's the scoop? Have you made any decisions? Have you ordered one? I've been busy last couple of days and missed all the drama so I don't know where you are at this point.

I will say, that I did discuss my purchase beforehand. Hubby knows that I never ask for anything unless it is something that I truly see as having fundamental value. To me the Kindle was not frivolous. I am 45 and have *never* had a professional manicure, pedicure, facial or massage...I cook 6 nights per week and take care of two elderly parents. I was due a nice "me" item. Here it is many months later and he says; "boy you sure are getting your use out of that thing."


----------

